# Stowaway Snail



## Richard Dowling (18 Apr 2014)

This snail jumped in with a bag of ember tetras, looks like a pond snail to me.

Question is, if I allow this one snail in, is it one that breeds alone and will cause infestation?






Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick.Dk (18 Apr 2014)

It is most likely already full of eggs..........so yes; it'll cause "infestation" if environment allows !!


----------



## Richard Dowling (18 Apr 2014)

Ooops....I appear to have lost it anyway. I either eccidentally tipped it down the sink when I drained water from the pet shop bag or its climbed out of the bag and into my aquarium whilst the bag was floating...I guess I'll find out with time.

Its only a baby I think. Its tiny


----------



## Deer (18 Apr 2014)

You'll probably find out just before you switch the lights off at night one day if it has managed to breed! I find they tend to come out in their hoards at this time, if they're the same kind as in my tank. I would crush them up for my fish to eat but I'm too kind hearted!


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Apr 2014)

I remove them and put them in this tank


 
This dozen love em snail numbers in this tank are slowly reducing


----------



## harryH (19 Apr 2014)

Those clowns look great Andy.


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2014)

Thanks Harry 
Their getting a little large for that tank now and i'm saving for a 8'x3'x2' tank for them.  Their my favourite fish and the amount of people who have them and don't look after them properly upsets me sometimes. I'd have bought loads of larger ones from lfs if i had a bigger tank but unfortunately i don't and it would be unfair on the fish if i did
The biggest i rescued from a small unheated tank and s/he was very pale and underweight and it took 2 years nursing for its colour to come back.
I always try educate people in shops where staff don't care what happens to them, I've even prevented people from buying them for smaller tanks, much to the disgust of the staff, but i don't care about the ignorant staff, i care about the fish
I don't buy juveniles since i realised they are wild and not tank bred but i would rehouse larger ones if i had room.
My apologies to the OP for drifting of topic


----------



## harryH (19 Apr 2014)

Big clown said:


> My apologies to the OP for drifting of topic



Well I suppose Clown Loaches and snails are one topic especially if you throw in the word dinner
so to continue (again with apologies to OP) you are so right to bring this up Andy. I suppose we have all bought these fish at some point in our lives at a really attractive 2/3". lots of people do not realise they can grow to almost 8" long and require a huge tank to accommodate their swimming needs

. When I had my aquatic shop many years ago now, I used to be continually taking in from desperate customers large specimens of all kinds of fish, and Clown Loaches  4" and above were among them. Then it was a case of trying to re home them which is never easy but the CL were easier than some large Cichlids/silver dollars etc.

If ever you do get a tank the size you want it's going to be one fantastic set up with those fish you have there.You really have to be dedicated, the cost of running such a tank these days can be colossal.

Harry


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2014)

Hi all,
Snail looks like _Physella (Physa) acuta. _They don't do any harm to most plants (in fact they are specialist grazers on the "biofilm" on plants), but they are difficult to get rid off. They like cucumber if you want to try and trap them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Richard Dowling (19 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Snail looks like _Physella (Physa) acuta. _They don't do any harm to most plants (in fact they are specialist grazers on the "biofilm" on plants), but they are difficult to get rid off. They like cucumber if you want to try and trap them.
> 
> cheers Darrel



I have just the one baby and he's in the tank. Turns out he climbed out the fish bag and in.

Do  Physella reproduce from one then?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





> I have just the one baby and he's in the tank. Turns out he climbed out the fish bag and in. Do Physella reproduce from one then?


 They are hermaphrodite, but I think you still need two snails. I'm not sure where mine came from originally, I didn't deliberately introduce them, and I don't buy many plants or fish. 

cheers Darrel


----------

